# Can vaping set off smoke detectors?



## Hooked (28/8/19)

This might be of interest to those who have booked into hotels for VapeCon.

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/...tronic-cigarettes-smoke-detector-warning.html

*Can Vaping Set Off Regular Smoke Alarms?*
Some people will tell you that vapour can’t set off smoke alarms – in fact, I was even told that by a fire expert when researching this article.

We wanted to find out if vapes can set off fire alarms, so we decided to blow vapour directly into a fire alarm. Here’s what happened:



Now, that’s a bit extreme. In the example above, Tom blew directly into a smoke alarm. Both Tom and I vape in the office all the time, and I’ve never set off an alarm until I blew straight into one, even when using the Aspire CF Sub Ohm battery and having a cloud chasing competition with our mixologist. 

According to Alan Morgan from St Davids Fire, even a bit of cigarette smoke shouldn’t set off modern fire alarms, which have been designed to avoid false alarms.

*Which types of fire alarm are vulnerable to vapour?*
There are different kinds of fire alarms, and some are more likely to be set off than others.

Ionisation: Sensitive to small particles of smoke. They utilise two electrically charged radioactive plates. When smoke particles enter the fire alarm they disrupt the electricity between the plates, setting off the alarm. This was the type used in our little experiment!

Optical alarms: Optical alarms work by beaming infrared light. When smoke particles enter the smoke alarm, the particles cause the infrared light to be scattered onto a light detector which triggers the alarm.

Heat alarms: Used in kitchens, these are unlikely to detect vapour as they are responsive to heat rather than to smoke.

When we spoke to South Wales Fire and Rescue Service, they told us that optical alarms are the type most likely to be set off by electronic cigarette vapour, although as our little experiment showed ionisation alarms can be set off too.

*How likely is your electronic cigarette to set off a fire alarm?*
Fortunately, reports of electronic cigarettes setting off fire alarms are rare. Smoke alarms are designed to detect smoke, and electronic cigarettes produce vapour. In addition, vapour dissipates a lot faster than smoke.

However, the use of PG and flavourings is thought to create larger particles than the average steam from a kettle. And according to Ohio University, fog machines, which contain propylene glycol too, can also set off fire alarms.

So, setting off the average fire alarm is unlikely – but still possible.

*Is it safe to vape in a hotel room?*
But hotels often have more sensitive vape alarms than your standard office or house alarm. And when Tom was vaping in a Premier Inn he noticed that the smoke alarm had started to flash red.

Meanwhile, one poor Reddit commenter set off his hotel alarm at 7am in the morning, woke up the whole hotel and was asked to pay a $200 fine.

So if you are going to vape in your hotel room, it’s a good idea to note where the alarm is, and use your e-cig a safe distance away from it – or, if you are blowing large clouds, by an open window.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Drikusw (28/8/19)

I have set off many hotel fire alarms. Once in Botswana they started clearing the hotel. Came running to my room accusing me of smoking. I asked them if my room smells of cigarette smoke which it didn’t and eventually they left me alone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/8/19)

Drikusw said:


> I have set off many hotel fire alarms. Once in Botswana they started clearing the hotel. Came running to my room accusing me of smoking. I asked them if my room smells of cigarette smoke which it didn’t and eventually they left me alone.


@Drikusw in what hotel was that in Botswana? I'm currently in Botswana(Gaborone) and been vaping away in my room with no insident so far.

P.s would have been back in SA tonight, but I was one of the unfortunate passenger's to have a flight with SA Express that was cancelled. Holding thumbs that my flight tomorrow morning doesn't get cancelled again. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (28/8/19)

I am vaping in the living room with the door shut, and i don't exactly cloud chase by any stretch of the imagination . I know from experience of it happening so many times that if i open the living room door within 5 minutes the smoke alarm in the hallway will be deafening the whole block of flats!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/8/19)

So with my limited knowledge of smoke detectors ( knowledge being only what I have seen in movies), smoke detectors work with a battery which make me believe that there should some indicator(led) showing the smoke detector is working. So on closer investigation of the smoke detector I came to conclusions that the battery is dead in mine. Or it doesn't have a led on it. It looks like it has one but might be a spy cam 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (29/8/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @Drikusw in what hotel was that in Botswana? I'm currently in Botswana(Gaborone) and been vaping away in my room with no insident so far.
> 
> P.s would have been back in SA tonight, but I was one of the unfortunate passenger's to have a flight with SA Express that was cancelled. Holding thumbs that my flight tomorrow morning doesn't get cancelled again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


The metcourt opposite the casino.


----------



## Salamander (29/8/19)

I set off the smoke detector in our house regularly! It is usually late at night when the boss is sleeping, so I'm not that popular.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (29/8/19)

I have set off a hotel fire alarm off 6:30, waking the entire hotel, and probably area in Germany on my previous trip. This was done just by taking a hot shower :/

So yes, the alarms in hotels for example are cheap, and super super sensitive. 

That being said, in other hotels we have vaped a ton, and haven't set off any, so it's down to the specific smoke detector and how sensitive they are. 

Rather safe than sorry. 

Ps: wasn't charged a fine

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (29/8/19)

The best is to find a hotel which has smoking rooms. That's what I did when I made my hotel booking for VapeCon, which needless to say I've now had to cancel. 

Two priorities:

1) Must have smoking rooms
2) Must not be far from Heartfelt


----------



## Acidkill (30/8/19)

I was in a departure lounge at heathrow that didnt having any smoking areas, so I vaped in a cubicle of the toilets, there was a detector above me, but I was using a discreet device, so I got away with. i reckon if i was chucking clouds though, it would of gone off

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

